# نكت مساطيل بس تسطل



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

أتنين مساطيل حبو يزيفو فلوس , راحوا عاملين فلوس كتير الورقه بـتمنتاشر جنيه , و راحو لواحد صاحبهم و قالو له معاك فكة تمنتاشر جنيه , قال لهم تاخدوهم تسعتين 



مره واحد مسطول قاعد بيحشش مع مراته لغايه ما نسيوا نفسهم وفجأه حد خبط عليهم فقامت الزوجه وقالت جوزى فقام جوزها ونط من الشباك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين قدام مراية فى واحد قال متيجى نسلم على الناس الى قاعدة هناك دى، المهم راحو يسلموا فالتانى قاله اقعد اقعد اهم جايين يسلمو علينا



محشش اتصل بخطوط الطيران يحجز تذكرة ، قاله الموظف: ذهاب واياب ؟؟؟؟ قال له : لا خروج المغلوب



اتنين مساطيل ماشين في الشارع واحد وقع في البلاعة التاني راح إستناه عند الحنفية



مرة تلاتة مساطيل الأول قال أنا لو معايا فلوس أشترى نص الكرة الارضية والتانى قال أنا لو معايا فلوس أشترى النص الأخر التالت رد وقالهم مين قالكم إنى هبعيلكوا



مسطول مزور ورقة بنكنوت انما 10/10 مع ذلك مسكوه ياترى ليه ؟ عشان كان مزور ورقة بستين جنيه




مرة حرامى دخل على واحد مسطول البيت قالو هات فلوسك و الا هقتل مراتك قام الرجل قعد يضحححححححك.......الحرامى قتل مراته وقاله هات الفلوس قبل م اقتل ابنك الرجعل قعد يضحححححححك........الحرامى قتل ابنه و هكذا لغايه لما خلص عالعيله و بيقول للمسطول ايه يا عم مش عايز تدينى فلوسك ليه؟؟؟؟قاله اطلع من دول يا ابرهيم يا نصر


واحد مسطول راكب طيارة خبط علي كتف المضيفة وسألها الحمام فين؟ قالتله الناحية التانية راح عالكتف التاني وسألها الحمام فين


جماعة بيحششوا فى الطرب وطب عليهم البوليس وقالهم الظابط:قدامى كلكم على البوكس..واحد مرديش قام الظابط شخط فيه وقالوا:قوم يامسطول رد المسطول وقالوا:لأياباشا انا مش معاهم ..اناميت


ضابط المرور بيحقق فى حادث... سأل الاول .. فرد .. يا بية انا اديتة كلاكس .. واديتة انوار وصرخت فية علشان يبعد ومفيش فايده.. سأل التانى ... فرد ... يابية انا اعمل اية ، انا قاعد فى الكشك بتاعى


مرة واحد مسطول بيلعلب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة



مره واحد مسطول رجع بيتهم متأخر، اخته فتحتله قالها كنت فين يافاجرة لحد دلوقتي


مره واحد مسطول امه بتصحيه وبتقوله قوم يابنى الشمس طلعت قالها دخليها وقفلى الباب وراكى
واحد مسطول راكب تاكسي سأله السا ئق ممكن تشوف لى الاشارة اليمين شغاله ولا لا! بص من الشباك وقال له شغاله مش شغاله شغاله مش شغاله !!!​


----------



## love-jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههه....... شكرا فعلا ممتاز


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*نكت حلوة و ظريفة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

love-jesus قال:


> ههههههههه....... شكرا فعلا ممتاز


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *نكت حلوة و ظريفة*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## farou2 (7 أغسطس 2009)

مره واحد مسطول امه بتصحيه وبتقوله قوم يابنى الشمس طلعت قالها دخليها وقفلى الباب وراكى
واحد مسطول راكب تاكسي سأله السا ئق ممكن تشوف لى الاشارة اليمين شغاله ولا لا! بص من الشباك وقال له شغاله مش شغاله شغاله مش شغاله !!!
لولا النكته الاخيره كنت حامتنع عن الرد 
حلوين مزحه بس 
الاخيره ضحكتني كتير 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فاروق 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ابو كف
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه حلوين كتير
ميرسي الك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ادى المساطيل اصدى النكت ولا بلاش ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (29 سبتمبر 2009)

_*هههههههههه*_

_*حلوين اوى يا كوكو *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## مريم12 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حلوين كتير
> ميرسي الك


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ارووجه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ادى المساطيل اصدى النكت ولا بلاش ههههههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مرموره
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههههه*_​
> 
> 
> _*حلوين اوى يا كوكو *_
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كوك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *تحفة يا كوكو*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مريم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا خاااااااالص يا كوكو بجد فتستنى من الضحك شكرا اووووووووووووووى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*نكت جميلة جدا

شكرا كوكووووووووو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا خاااااااالص يا كوكو بجد فتستنى من الضحك شكرا اووووووووووووووى


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا دودو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *نكت جميلة جدا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (30 سبتمبر 2009)

واحد صعيدي مات طلع على الجنه لقي نه له قصرين فيها 
باع القصر الاول و اجر الثاني و راح سكن عند ابوه في جهنم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نكت رائعه يا كوكو 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههه .. حلووين


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه


رائعه جدا جدا


شكــــــــــــرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​
​


----------

